# Are classical musicians less likely to be envious of other musicians?



## BrokenFingers (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm a guitar player and I've noticed how guitar players of different levels enjoy criticizing and hating on established guitar players, specially those with a very high level of technical ability. Does this happen in the classical music world as well?


----------

